# Removed



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

Removed post.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Is this like mom  tying a steak around you neck so the dog will play with you*

Seems like 
Just sayin


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

mre straightbar said:


> Seems like
> Just sayin[/QUOTE
> 
> Wouldn't eliciting a response from others be one of the motivators of anyone here starting a thread (including yourself), or am I missing something? And you know what, If I want to have a little fun, SO WHAT! I'm not hurting you. I think it helps to keep things lively and lighthearted. If you don't want to read it, DON'T! Thanks for the free analysis. God damn!


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2013)

If the swap meet is cancelled can I still come over and have some steak?


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

You must be the dog that mre straightbar was speaking so highly of earlier.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2013)

vincev said:


> If the swap meet is cancelled can I still come over and have some steak?




I want ribs!


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

Awwww, all my little canine friends are coming to play with me.


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2013)

So I'm assuming the steak dinner is still on for the members of the CABE?Let me post that at Rat Rods,maybe they will want to come for steak.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 21, 2013)

These wouldn't be canine steaks would they?


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

vincev said:


> So I'm assuming the steak dinner is still on for the members of the CABE?Let me post that at Rat Rods,maybe they will want to come for steak.




What? Huh? Uhmmm, sure I guess so.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> What? Huh? Uhmmm, sure I guess so.




Is this a family buffet? I am bringing 
my family with and there asking whats for desert?


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Is this a family buffet? I am bringing
> my family with and there asking whats for desert?




I guess the way this is going to work, is that everybody tells me what to buy, and I buy it. If that's OK?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not really hungry, but want to know when it's going to get reposted.


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2013)

is this another Dave Marko thread that doesn't exist?


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*i was just playin didnt know you was sensitive*



Dave Marko said:


> mre straightbar said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like
> ...


----------



## Boris (Jan 22, 2013)

mre straightbar said:


> Dave Marko said:
> 
> 
> > god damn
> ...


----------



## chitown (Jan 23, 2013)

I was really looking forward to the 1st and only *

_Dave Marko 
South of Seattle
_Stinky Saddle 
___Steaks
___Shakes
__Swap and 
Sarcasm Seminar*


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2013)

chitown said:


> I was really looking forward to the 1st and only *
> 
> _Dave Marko
> South of Seattle
> ...





It seems like I'm having to apologize all over the place. If I had referred to my calendar before posting on the Seattle Swap thread, I would have realized that this will be the big weekend for the "Whether Leather or Pleather" Seminar, which is to be followed up by the "Whether or Not To Use Barn Fresh Sprays" Seminar. So, I'm sorry Chris, we'll just have to do this another time.


----------



## chitown (Jan 23, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I would have realized that this will be the big weekend for the "Whether Leather or Pleather




Depends on the weather, of course.


----------

